# Mineral feeder



## TCOLVIN (Sep 22, 2014)

This is the best mineral feeder I have ever used. I constructed it out of 4 inch thickwall PVC pipe after someone's suggestion. I don't remember who it was but it works and keeps minerals dry. I covered it with a piece of tin but it could be placed under a shed. Works good for my goats. They love it. When I move them to new pasture, I unscrew it and mount to another post somewhere.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Nice!


----------



## Dwarf Dad (Aug 27, 2017)

Looks good! Will it keep minerals dry from high humidity sweating? My minerals look as if I poured water in them after 2 days in the container.


----------



## TCOLVIN (Sep 22, 2014)

Dwarf Dad said:


> Looks good! Will it keep minerals dry from high humidity sweating? My minerals look as if I poured water in them after 2 days in the container.


What type mineral do you use? I use the Southern States Traditions 2:1 weathershed. This is the best I have found and my goats love it.


----------



## TCOLVIN (Sep 22, 2014)

Dwarf Dad said:


> Looks good! Will it keep minerals dry from high humidity sweating? My minerals look as if I poured water in them after 2 days in the container.


I haven't had any problems keeping the minerals dry, even in a down pour rain. It is very hot and humid here for last 3 to 4 weeks.


----------



## TCOLVIN (Sep 22, 2014)

I'll see if I can post pic of mineral.


----------



## Dwarf Dad (Aug 27, 2017)

TCOLVIN said:


> What type mineral do you use? I use the Southern States Traditions 2:1 weathershed. This is the best I have found and my goats love it.


Purina goat minerals. I was going to try the weather proof Purina after this sack is gone, but that mineral you use looks good . If I can find it.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Purina wind and rain is a good one.


----------



## Dwarf Dad (Aug 27, 2017)

ksalvagno said:


> Purina wind and rain is a good one.


Thank you. That is the one I meant.


----------



## TCOLVIN (Sep 22, 2014)

Dwarf Dad said:


> Thank you. That is the one I meant.


that is a good one but the price is so high here. I can only find it at Tractor supply. I buy mind at my Co-Op for $17.00 / 50 pounds


----------



## Dwarf Dad (Aug 27, 2017)

TCOLVIN said:


> that is a good one but the price is so high here. I can only find it at Tractor supply. I buy mind at my Co-Op for $17.00 / 50 pounds


I don't know if where I get my feed from has the wind and rain, I will check.
They may have both. I don't think I have seen anything from Southern States tthere.


----------



## Idahogoats (Sep 5, 2016)

Hmmm, that is a good idea.


----------

